# waterless cleaner on a wet car.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Barring ONR are there any waterless cleaners that can be used on a wet car?


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Have a look at "Showroom Shine".


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

dcj said:


> Barring ONR are there any waterless cleaners that can be used on a wet car?


If the car car is wet, you should be using a rinseless wash like ONR and not a waterless wash.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

MAUI said:


> If the car car is wet, you should be using a rinseless wash like ONR and not a waterless wash.


Respectfully that isn`t the case with some WW, I often pre spray very dirty panels.


----------

